# Police Officer Carlos Ledesma



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Carlos Ledesma



*Chandler Police Department
Arizona*
End of Watch: Wednesday, July 28, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 34
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, July 28, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* 2 shot and killed; 6 apprehended
Police Officer Carlos Ledesma was shot and killed while conducting an undercover buy and bust operation.

Officer Ledesma was working an undercover operation with several other officers. His team was to purchase a large quantity of marijuana. The officers arrived to make the purchase with over $100,000 in their possession. As the transaction was taking place, the suspect may have attempted to rob the officers, and a shoot-out ensued. Officer Ledesma was mortally wounded, and two other officers suffered gunshot wounds.

Two suspects were shot and killed by the officers, and six other suspects were taken into custody.

Officer Ledesma is survived by his wife and two children.
Agency Contact Information
Chandler Police Department
Mail Stop 303
PO Box 4008
Chandler, AZ 85244

Phone: (480) 782-4000

_*Please contact the Chandler Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest in Peace P.O. Ledesma.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Officer Ledesma.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

RIP Officer Ledesma


----------



## brick2020 (Sep 16, 2009)

Rest in Peace Officer


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

RIP sir


----------

